# Populating hive with existing comb



## grantsbees (May 9, 2016)

My hive has officially been declared starved and gone. I have comb with dead bees head first in cells as well as capped brood that's probably no good. 

So I have a new package coming and was wondering if I add them to that existing comb if they will clean it out and use it/ build on it. 

Thanks!


----------

